# Big hole 180 lathe



## Niels Abildgaard (Jul 22, 2019)

I have a new Weiss Machinery 180 lathe and have made a new,bigger and more rigid spindle.

https://www.model-engineer.co.uk/forums/postings.asp?th=141922&p=1#PostTop

I wonder if there would be need of a new Church to worship these chinese lathes?
First mention of old american or UK iron will mean immidiate excommunication.
If there already exist an internet forum please le me know and iwill overload it with praise and videos.


----------



## Niels Abildgaard (Jan 8, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Upgrade-75...342735?hash=item3fc499a30f:g:SVUAAOSw6D5d9yEp



This is a newer version than mine  with 38mm spinle bore from factory.
The two new bearings of type 32912 will fit headstock without modifiation.
A spindle with 50mm or 2 inch bore will be possible.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 9, 2020)

Niels Abildgaard said:


> p=1#PostTop
> 
> I wonder if there would be need of a new Church to worship these chinese lathes?
> First mention of old american or UK iron will mean immidiate excommunication.
> If there already exist an internet forum please le me know and iwill overload it with praise and videos.




We, Brits are poised in less than a month now to 'get the Hell out of Europe' for better or worse.

 We don't even know whether the much loved 'German Christmas Markets' will lighten our grim  British existences.

Apart from that, none of us know how much Brexit is going to cost and whether someone will actually offer a sales service for your new choice of lathe- or for those of us( me) who know where France and Germany are will be bothered.
Last Year( 2019) I went to the Doncaster Model Exhibition to discover a dearth of Machine Tools on sale and prior to this , I went to the London Show with only one seller. In a few days, fewer stands will be there and again,, only ONE trader will display lathes- and those are reconditioned Myfords at a price which seemingly few will be able to afford.

What the response to other areas in the World remains a guess- except to say that China seems to have got its feet firmly established in the rest of the World. From what I can gather, identical Chinese tools are far cheaper in the USA than here in the UK.

There is an odd 'blip' regarding your amusing comment about 'Churches'. Yesterday, I got the invitation to join a rather select  'Chinese' society offering rather enticing discounts for my membership. Suffice to say that I'm simply keeping a friendly association with other members. I already have  long and VERY close association with HongKong.

About lathes? Certainly not!

Norman


----------

